# Lestat De Lioncourt, second week out



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

He's on his second week after being cleared for roundpen play time. He barely runs with a gimp and is happy and moving free now! He has a check up on Wednesday which will hopefully clear him for turn out with Furby and Honor for babysitter geldings. 
Lestat De Lioncourt - YouTube


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He is absolutley stunning! I love his Roman nose and his movement is fantastic. I am smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks!! He is almost all better! He doesn't have a roman nose? Must be the angle he's very flat faced almost feminine. Boyfriend isn't very good with video. He's growing up to be gorgeous though! So exciting!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh wait I see it! It's his hack job scissor clip distorting his muzzle I think. I've never noticed it before but once he gets familiarized with the clippers that is gonna go away. But besides that he's pretty flat faced.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Glad to see he is doing well.. he is a beauty! I don't recall hearing anything since you were about to move your horses, and were worried because you couldnt move Lestat yet due to his injury... I am assuming all went well?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yup! Everything went well! He hauled great and loaded as long as I was in the trailer with him. We loaded three times and on the third time I stayed in there forhead to forhead with him until he had calmed down. Then I took his halter off and slipped out of the trailer and jumped up on the wheel to talk to him through the window. We started the truck and let him pace and paw and get used to everything before leaving. Then everybody piled in the truck and I drove with my 4 ways on the whole way. He unloaded great and this time all we needed was a bath to get the dripping sweat off of him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

He looks great! And HUGE! How tall is he currently? What a sweet looking boy. Are you planning on keeping him a stallion?


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes he will be kept a stallion. He's probably about 13hNds right now?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karebear444 (Feb 3, 2012)

He's quite handsome and moves beautifully. Glad he is recovering well


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

He's looking great! Love him!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Oooh! He is beautiful! IIRC, Friesians were orginially destriers, carrying knights in armor. Is that right? He looks like something out of a tapestry!


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

It's horrible to say but I don't know much of the history on the breed, I just know I apparently have expensive and picky taste in horses? Haha. 
Sorry it took so long to respond!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

That's a great video!He sure moves nicely & really covers the ground. So glad to hear that he has recuperated so well from his injury.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll get a new video of him soon! He's looking great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JessieleeZ (Apr 24, 2011)

loving his name <3


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

